# Happy almost birthday Louie



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Since I won't have the internet on Monday.

Louie is 1 on the 23rd May.
He's grown up so fast and I can't believe how tiny he was when we picked him up - so here we go, overload.

5 to 12 weeks:

























































































































12 weeks and on - no particular order:

















































































































































































Wait for it...


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Some more:

























































































Hope you got to the end alright.


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Really lovely pictures


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

awww he is gourgeous bless


----------



## Viki (Jul 16, 2009)

those last pics are sooo good. Happy Birthday Louie for Monday! have a fab day you a very cute boy!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Jackie99 said:


> Really lovely pictures





nikki2009 said:


> awww he is gourgeous bless





Viki said:


> those last pics are sooo good. Happy Birthday Louie for Monday! have a fab day you a very cute boy!


Thank you - I can't believe he's grown up so fast, still be my baby and I don't care how anthropomorphic that is! 

Viki - my friend did the pictures - I can send you a link to his site if you want - he's a professional


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Beautiful pictures, adorable little boy! . Is he a lab cross? Never seen them with White markings before-they are beautiful! (sorry if he's pure lab, don't know loads on the breed and the White was a new one to me.)


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh my he is surely a great model! Time gone so fast and he grown so handsome.. :thumbup1:


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

portiaa said:


> Beautiful pictures, adorable little boy! . Is he a lab cross? Never seen them with White markings before-they are beautiful! (sorry if he's pure lab, don't know loads on the breed and the White was a new one to me.)


With those ears and tail? No he's a Lab x Springer. Labs have an otter tail and smaller ears - his ears are slightly longer - you can see in his baby pictures and his tail is going liver/ginger - his mum was a L&W Springer. 
Although Labs can be mismarked - if you google mismarked labs there's loads that have variations - there's even one with patches of black - despite being a yellow lab.

In fact the first ever pedigree lab - if I'm not mistaken had white paws - all black apart from that - but the KC only recognise three colours and I'm not sure if they are disqualified for having the bolo/boho spot which is common under lab paws (it's a white spot) descendant from the first labs.



xpalaboyx said:


> Oh my he is surely a great model! Time gone so fast and he grown so handsome.. :thumbup1:


Yup - Monday has come and gone and he is now a year and 3 days old 

He's definitely a poser - thats for sure


----------

